# Stupid Vet



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

So, looks like my favorite mouse is getting put down because I can't afford to take it to the vet. Before you say 'You shouldn't get a pet at all if you can't afford treatment', just know that the vet charges 'A rough estimate' of $652-$752, per mouse, to remove a tumor. Thats how much we had to spend on my cat getting surgery for crying out loud! So, Gatorade is going to be put down soon.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Jesus!! Thats a ridiculas price! :evil:

Willow xx


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, tell me about it!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh poor Gatorade. Sorry  
There is no question of irresponsible pet ownership. You're still dealing with the problem in the best way you can, and putting Gatorade down is a kindness compared to letting the tumour take him.
x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess the most expensive part of vets treatment is paying for the vets time, it probably takes as much time to operate on a mouse as a larger animal. I also imagine people would expect the same service for the mouse as for a larger animal?

Obviously its a ridiculous amount of money to even consider paying, I'm sure you are making the right decision.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Toast said:


> So, looks like my favorite mouse is getting put down because I can't afford to take it to the vet. Before you say 'You shouldn't get a pet at all if you can't afford treatment', just know that the vet charges 'A rough estimate' of $652-$752, per mouse, to remove a tumor. Thats how much we had to spend on my cat getting surgery for crying out loud! So, Gatorade is going to be put down soon.


It does sound like a lot, but it still takes the same amount of time, a similar amount of anaesthetic, more specialised care after surgery (warmed recovery unit with extra nurses - small furries need more care after an op), more expensive drugs, the same amount of suture material, the same equipment and slightly more expertise and experience in the vet, operating on something so small.

It still sucks, but we don't make up the prices.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I put her down. She seemed in pain and the cancer was spreading fast. She probably had a painful wek left, so I decided to save her pain and put her down. Poor Gatorade. She was such a good mouse!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry toast  
Hopefully you bred from her?
xx


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope. She has no pups or anything. Just a sister that is left.


----------

